# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Pertanian Tanah Air

## decyra

Indonesia merupakan daerah yang memiliki tempat pertanian yang cukup luas. Kuantitas masyarakat yang setiap tahunnya terus melesat menjadikan Indonesia tetap meningkatkan derah pertaniannya sebagai mencukupi keperluan penduduknya. 
Oleh karena itu selama tahun kebelakang, perluasan dalam dunia perkebunan sangat di tingkatkan untuk membaguskan jumlahnya dan kualitas pertanian di Indonesia. Oleh karena itu, harus kiranya kita mengetahui seluk beluk dunia perkebunan dari hal yang banyak bermotif, adalah untuk mengetahui terlebih dahulu makna dari perkebunan. Berikut [penjelasan pengertian dari tumbuhan.
Pertanian bernula dari kata language Inggris Agriculture adalah terdiri dari dua kata, merupakan agri dan agre yang memiliki definisi tanah. Untuk kata culture atau colore memiliki definisi pengelolaan, maka apabila digabungkan, pertanian yaitu penyelenggaraan kebun atau tanah. Manajemen lahan yang dimaksudkan yaitu sebagai melengkapi kebutuhan manusia atau juga hewan, dimana lahan sebagai wadahnya atau lingkungannya sebagai aktivitas pengolahan yang berfungsi untuk menjaga kelangsungan hidup manusia.
Dibawah ini adalah arti pertanian menurut sebagian mastah:
Mosher (1966)
Pertanian adalah suatu metode pembuatan yang didasarkan kepada progress dan perubahan tumbuhan. Petani untuk pelaksana tanaman nantinya melayani perbaikan dalam memajukan perkembangan pohon nantinya dapat meningkatkan produksi pohon dan nilai jual pohon.
Spedding (1979)
Pertanian adalah sesuatu kegiatan yang diaktivitaskan oleh makhluk hidup dan sebagai manusia. Oleh karena itu aktivitas ini dipersembahkan secara penuh kesadaran atau dilaksanakan dengan berniat sebagai memperoleh hasil yang dapat berguna untuk manusia, hasilnya dapat meningkatkan keuangan.
Berangkat dari pengertian tadi, maka bisa ditarik kesepakatan bahwa pertanian ialah pemanfaatan sumber daya alam dengan system pemahaman suatu tanah sehingga memerankan tanah yang produktif atau dapat digunakan makhluk hidup sebagai mengisi keperluan hidupnya baik dengan langsung ialah untuk bahan pokok pangan ataupun meningkatkan tingkat ekonomi dengan cara menjadikannya lahan usaha.
Macam pertanian di Indonesia sendiri menurut umum dibagi menjadi dua jenis, yaitu tanah lembab dan lading kering. Pertanian lahan basah adalah jenis pertanian yang di perawatannya tanah yang digunakan tergenangi oleh air dan biasa disebut dengan sawah. Pertanian macam itu banyak dijumpai di daerah yang mempunyai tinggi 300 mdpl yang mempunyai karakteristik banyak ditemuinya sungai  sungai dan pengan sebagai mengairi sawah.
Sedangkan pertanian jenis tanah kering merupakan pertanian yang dalam penanamannya tidak membutuhkan banyak air atau lahan yang dipakai tidak terkena oleh air. Pertanian jenis ini sering berlokasi 500 mdpl, contohnya; pertanian terong  terongan, kacang  kacangan, cabai, ubi  ubian dan masih banyak yang lainnya macam macam sayuran.
Dari pembagian secara garis besar tersebut, macam lahan pertanian di tanah air sebagai berikut:
Sawah (sawah perairan, sawah tadah hujan, sawah bancah atau pasang surut dan sawah lebak).Pekarangan TegalanLadang berpindah
Adapun hasil pertanian yang biasa didapatkan di wilayah pertanian tanah air yaitu:
*Tanaman makanan*
Tanaman makanan merupakan jenis tumbuhan yang sering digunakan sebagai mencukupi kebutuhan pokok dan biasanya memiliki karbohidrat dan mineral yang banyak. Hasil dari pertanian ini biasanya misalnya padi, jagung, kacang tanah, kedelai, ubi jalar, ketela pohon dan jenis umbi  umbian lainnya.
Tumbuhan perdagangan
Tanaman macam ini merupakan tanaman yang biasa di tanam sebagai memajukan kualitas perekonomian yang mencampurnya. Jenis tanaman ini biasanya di tanam untuk mencukupi kebutuhan keinginan pasar yang terkadang menargetkan dengan buatan pertanian tertentu. Banyak macam tumbuhan perekonomian adalah; teh, kopi, tebu, cengkeh, karet, kina, kelapa dan jenis  jenis buah  buahan lainnya.

----------


## LDJ

mantep om..

----------

